# Marina s10 noise



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have the Marina s10 power filter for my 10 gallon. When I first got it, it was so quiet you had to be right next to it to hear it, but within the first two weeks, it's gotten really loud. I've tried all kinds of ways to quiet it, but nothing has worked. My tank is in my room and the constant buzzing from the motor is making it hard to sleep, and I'm it's probably bothering my betta. Has anyone had this problem, and if so, how did you fix it?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

It might be dirt or grit in the impeller. Or the impeller has gotten out of balance or damaged. A filter motor/impeller is supposed to get quieter as it breaks in.

It's not usually recommended, but you can shut the filter off at night without losing the cycle. The bacteria will adapt. Just keep a close eye on your readings for a while.


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

Is there a way to fix it? Can I take it apart and rinse it?


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm thinking I might just get a new filter if this one can't be fixed. Are there any internal filters you'd recommend for a ten gallon tank?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Kinda a no-brainer but have you cleaned the media? I really only clean my bio bag when my usually-quiet filter starts making noises, so I thought I'd point it out.

I don't have any other ideas but if you're looking for a new filter the Tetra Whisper is cool.


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

I've only had it a few weeks, and I've rinsed the cartridges once.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

If you are getting a new filter it might be worth checking out a external mini canister filter, 
Something like this.
*SUNSUN HW-603B MINI AQUARIUM EXTERNAL CANISTER FILTER 106 GPH UP TO 20 GALLON

**150L/H 5.5W External Mini Canister Water Filter for Aquarium Tank 220V Newest*


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

My first thought was to get a canister filter, since I've heard they're very efficient and quiet, but I'm looking for something under or close to $20, and most canisters are more than that, which was why I was thinking of an internal filter, since there are some for less than $15, like Tetra 10i, and Aquatop. I'm just not sure how well those work for bettas, with non-adjustable flow. That was one reason I went with the Marina s10.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

You can always buffer the flow with plants or ornaments anyway


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Lots of us are following RusselltheShihtzu's recommendation: Aquarium Internal Filter IF-202

Quiet, cheap, reliable, inexpensive, adjustable, affordable. Spray bar to direct flow into a wall or to the surface. That will be my next filter purchase.

I think that a filter should be sized to the bioload, not the tank size. For a Betta tank, even a small filter is plenty.


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

I saw that filter and thought it looked pretty good for the price. So you'd recommend the 202 not the 201?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The 201 is plenty. As I mentioned, I think most Betta-only tanks have too much filter.


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I'll try fiddling with my Marina s10 one more time, and if the noise continues, I'll get another filter. I'm still curious what the problem is with this one, though. I don't know if I broke it somehow. I'm wondering, with transitioning to a new filter, does the cycling process start all over again?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The bacteria live in the filter media (sponge, pad, cartridge, thing). Put that in your new filter and your cycle will continue uninterrupted.


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

Do I eventually take the old media out, since the filter would have its own media? Or do I use both for as long as they last?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Leave the old media in the new filter for 3 or 4 weeks. That will seed the new filter enough to take over.


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

Good news: the Marina s10 has quieted down a little. I'm not sure which of things I've tried have fixed it. I'm sticking with it for now.


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

When I replace the filter media (new cartridges) will the cycle start over?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Put your old cartridge in with the new one (or, at least, near the intake) for a few weeks to "seed" the cycle.


----------

